# What's the most interesting place you've ever been to?



## Ovunque (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm thinking country-wise or city-wise, however, if you'd like to talk about a nifty little bar you've been to that no one else really knows about, that would be cool too.


----------



## Warren Dean (May 10, 2015)

For me, Bangkok takes some beating.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 2.

London, because every street is an adventure, wonderful history and literary reference for an Anglophile. And the British Museum, the most wonderful place on Earth. And the River Thames. And St. James Park. I can't imagine living there and be bored, ever! I'd need several lifetimes to explore it all.

Key West, where I've been many times, and still finding something new. Unlike most visitors, I have a zero interest in drinking, wild bars, or snorkeling in the coral reef. For me it is just such a weird small town, full of history, good and bad and heartbreaking, strange little streets and corners, secret gardens and ghost stories, like a magic box you'd find in the attic. You just need to look closely, and listen. Also, it is just incredibly beautiful and unlike any other place.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I have been fortunate to travel to quite a few places outside of the U.S. and have also lived in Jamaica W.I. and Japan, so THE most interesting place is tough to come up with.

I guess I will say the Franz Josef Glacier park in New Zealand.  I did not know there was a place in the world where you can stand in a tropical rainforest at the base of a glacier and thought that was fascinating.

Really interesting at the time was a visit to Roslyn Chapel in Scotland not long after reading (and enjoying, I'm not ashamed to say) the Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

La Alhambra en Granada, Espana


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We went to Cayman Brac for the first time in 1995 and have returned five or six times since then. It is my happy place and where I learned to relax and be on Island Time... It's hard for a Type-A person to be on Island Time and on the first two trips, the laid-back attitude about time and scheduling drove me crazy (What do you mean the bank is only open in the afternoon once a week?). But now I look foward to times when I can deliberately be on Island Time even if I'm not on Cayman.

http://www.caymanislands.ky/aboutcayman/caymanbrac.aspx


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I lived in Persia (Iran) for two years before the fall of the Shah. I had shipped a Land Rover and was fortunate to travel the entire country to experience 3000 years of history. Visiting PERSEPOLIS, the palace built by Darius and destroyed by Alexander the Great may have been the highlight of my lifetime.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

NapCat said:


> I lived in Persia (Iran) for two years before the fall of the Shah. I had shipped a Land Rover and was fortunate to travel the entire country to experience 3000 years of history. Visiting PERSEPOLIS, the palace built by Darius and destroyed by Alexander the Great may have been the highlight of my lifetime.


Very cool and truly interesting. I wonder if it will ever be safe enough to get there in my lifetime - probably not


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

NapCat said:


> I lived in Persia (Iran) for two years before the fall of the Shah. I had shipped a Land Rover and was fortunate to travel the entire country to experience 3000 years of history. Visiting PERSEPOLIS, the palace built by Darius and destroyed by Alexander the Great may have been the highlight of my lifetime.


I would love to see this, but I doubt it will ever happen with politics the way they are. I'm grateful I was able to go to Egypt before things got really scary there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

St Petersburg, Russia

Dubrovnik, Croatia

Hadrian's Wall, England

A place way in west Texas out in the middle of freaking nowhere with nothing around for miles but two tiny one room stores across the road from each other.  We went in the one on the side heading north and talked to the woman.  She said the other store was run by a woman, too.  That they had been running their respective stores for decades and hated each other and never spoke to each other.  

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a couple....

In Central New Mexico there are a lot of amazing things that are easy to get to and not terribly expensive:

The Bandera Ice Cave--I visited in May, and it was ninety degrees outside, but inside this cave in pumice on the side of an extinct volcano, it was below freezing and there was a huge pool of ice. The volcanic rock is such a good insulator that despite being in the New Mexico desert, it has stayed frozen for several thousand years! I wouldn't have believed it without seeing it.

Bosque del Apache National Wildlife Refuge. If you go in late November or in December, you have a chance to see huge masses of migrating geese and cranes. If you arrive in early morning, the geese take off in huge masses, and it is spectacular. I've done this in three different years it is so adddictive to see. I've had over 10,000 geese taking off twenty five feet over my head when the wind was right. The noise was deafening! An amazing spectacle.

Inscription Rock, El Morro. A landmark natural tower of rock with a reliable spring at its base that was a stopping point for hundreds of travelers and explorers as Spanish and Americans entered the area. MAny of them carved their names or stories on the rock. Fascinating to see.

Further afield, London and England/Britain in general are great. A genuine different country with its own culture, yet monolingual Americans can order a meal and read street signs without tears. And there is history everywhere. I remember stepping outside the dorm we stayed at in Oxford and seeing a sign on a house that casually mentioned that Edmund Halley (the comet guy) had lived and worked there.

I don't think I'd go there now, but Tunisia is amazing. Huge Roman ruins sitting unattended by the side of the road. We visited a Roman frontier fort in the sand dunes of the Sahara. I hate to think what the poor German slobs who enlisted thought of it after the North European forests they'd left behind. We also visited an unforgettable marketplace, and visited a group grain storage that was inspiration for some of the buildings in Star Wars: The Phantom Menace (plus I got to sit at the breakfast table where Luke Skywalker argued with his uncle over "just one more season"!)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Here are a couple....
> 
> In Central New Mexico there are a lot of amazing things that are easy to get to and not terribly expensive:
> 
> ...


Here are photos to go with the above. You'll have to figure out which ones are which!























































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I've not been a world traveler, but I must say my most interesting vacation was in Wyoming, USA, when a couple summers ago I went on a Road Scholar trip to Thermopolis WY, where I learned about the dinosaur and other fossil sites there, did some actual digging, and even some lab work. Maybe I'll see if I can dig up my photo thread here and post a link.

PS: Here you go: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,191257.0.html


----------



## lauramg_1406 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hmm this is a really difficult one for me to answer! There are places I've been like Rome (which I didn't like all that much), Athens and Pompei that were fascinating but don't quite hold it for me...

Then there's Paris. I lived there for 6 months so it was interesting in a completely different way (I still have some habits I picked up there too!)

But Egypt probably clinches it! I was lucky enough to go when I was younger and got to visit Cairo and Luxor. Seeing the temples and the Valley of the Kings was amazing. Plus Ancient  Egyptian culture has fascinated me since I was small. I'm surprised I haven't used it as inspiration to write anything yet....Though there is time! 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i’ve put off answering this, because “interesting” is not a word i really use.  so after thinking about it, i figured i’d put the place(s) i would most like to revisit.

and the top of that list would be Bryce Canyon in Utah.  I love the Grand Canyon, but if given the choice would rather go back and spend more time in Bryce.

the second place would be Frogner Park in Oslo.  It’s a sculpture park and we spent a bit of time there, but i would love to spend more without the irritation of a tour guide and schedule.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Interesting. Probably in California, USA. Lassen Volcanic National Park:

https://www.nps.gov/lavo/index.htm

An amazing place.


----------



## CheshireCat (Nov 8, 2016)

As a Brit who has only been abroad five times I'd have to say the Maltese islands or Norway. Went to a couple of small villages on the fjords in Norway 2 years ago that were quite unique. Bergen was also interesting in the sense that it was obviously foreign but some things were similar to a small English city.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I lived in Haiti for 3 months when I was in school, studying and teaching while there. Port-au-Prince and Cap Hatien.


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

I spent 6 years in the Navy and got to travel quite a bit: Caribbean, Atlantic, Europe, Northern Africa, Turkey. After the Navy I traveled a lot in the US and Canada. I have been to a number of interesting and fun places in my travels.

The most interesting place in my opinion is Belgium. It might have been when I traveled there as I was in Passchendaele and Tyne Cot 100 years to the week after the first gas attacks in the trenches; 200 years after the Battle of Waterloo; and 71 years after the Battle of the Bulge. Walking through all that history in the places that shaped modern Europe was something I won't forget.

Deckard


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

It's a toss up between the subterranean church in the Valley of Tempi in Greece and Delphi. Standing in the ruins of Delphi was incredible. It was like being a part of history.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Bryce Canyon in Utah would be one. Any of the parks along the Arizona Utah border are amazing.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

When I was in college, I spent 3 months in Haiti. The first 6 weeks in Port-au-Prince, and the last half in Cap Hatien.


----------



## ErikaViktor (May 3, 2016)

Vinny OHare said:


> Bryce Canyon in Utah would be one. Any of the parks along the Arizona Utah border are amazing.


Hey! I live in Utah! I love Bryce!! I go about once a year.

My answer would be either Gdansk, Poland or Venice. I also really enjoyed Ireland--been there several times. We have friends there!


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Carnac in Brittany... thousands of menhirs in row after row after row, surrounded by burial mounds all over the area.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm torn between suggesting a cave or an ancient site. Visiting both are passions of mine. In terms of caves, I have been to places where at the time more people have walked on the moon or where I am the first person to walk there in tend of thousands of years - pretty awesome thinking about it.
I am tempted to say Orkney, especially the Ness of Brodgar, but I've only been there once.
OK, I've decided. I'm going to say Dartmoor. I only live an hour away, so it may seem a little uninspired, but it is so rich in ancient history. It is nigh on impossible to have a walk there and not come across villages thousands of years old, burial mounds, stone circles and rows. Plus it has a special place in my heart for personal reasons.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm an American living in Great Britain, so there are a lot of places around me that I find interesting. But I also studied in Rome, and for me that was the most interesting place I've been. I love the visible history of ancient Rome, ruined and pillaged in the Dark Ages, and the later boom times of the Renaissance and Baroque eras. And it's all blended in with the bustling modern city, pizza and gelato on every corner, churches and open air markets, balconies crumbling and falling into the street!


----------



## C. J. Sears (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't get to travel much, but recently I visited the Titanic replica museum in Branson, Missouri. They give you a boarding pass with the name of one of the passengers and you have to see if you lived or died during the sinking. Was informative and interesting.



Spoiler



My guy survived. My dad got stuck with one of the musicians and we know what happened to them.


----------

